# Carding at home



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I have carding paddles. You'll need to add some wool to the Golden hair, dog hair doesn't have the barbs and hooks that lend themselves to making yarns from. I used to use a drop spindle but I have also used a traditional foot wheel and that of course makes for far more consistent threads. So, card up a thin layer of the fur, add some sheep's wool, thin layer, repeat. Once you get a nice carded thickness, then you can start to spin whatever you want.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Oh! Heehee. I clicked on here all ready to say we do not card (hand strip) golden retrievers.....


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

If you can separate the hair from the undercoat, it's a beautiful stuff, can be spun on it's own, just overspin a bit more then you would for sheep wool, a bit like spinning Angora.


----------



## Goldengirl83 (Feb 10, 2019)

Megora said:


> Oh! Heehee. I clicked on here all ready to say we do not card (hand strip) golden retrievers.....


Oh, I thought this was something done on show dogs. I work in a vet office and a client of our is a popular breeder in town. All of her dogs have carded coats. Or so I thought. They’re top coat lays flat...
I’m not trying to show my personal dog. I just thought it might have shedding and ventilation benefits for the summer time.


----------



## Goldengirl83 (Feb 10, 2019)

Prism Goldens said:


> I have carding paddles. You'll need to add some wool to the Golden hair, dog hair doesn't have the barbs and hooks that lend themselves to making yarns from. I used to use a drop spindle but I have also used a traditional foot wheel and that of course makes for far more consistent threads. So, card up a thin layer of the fur, add some sheep's wool, thin layer, repeat. Once you get a nice carded thickness, then you can start to spin whatever you want.


I think I’ve been misunderstood. Or is this a joke? I was thinking carding her coat might help keep her cool in the summer (and help with shedding). I’m not planning to use her excess fur to make yarn.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

lol... carding is the act of aligning fibers, to make yarn with. I dk what it would be in terms of grooming.


----------



## Goldengirl83 (Feb 10, 2019)

Prism Goldens said:


> lol... carding is the act of aligning fibers, to make yarn with. I dk what it would be in terms of grooming.


That’s so strange! I was discussing it with a groomer once. It was said to be the act of combing out the undercoat with a stripping/carding knife so that the top coat lays flat. Maybe I was misinformed!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Well, aligning fibers vs making a coat (fibers) lay flat... maybe that's where the term comes from but it's not one that we use in Goldens- I could imagine using that term in terriers maybe?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Prism Goldens said:


> Well, aligning fibers vs making a coat (fibers) lay flat... maybe that's where the term comes from but it's not one that we use in Goldens- I could imagine using that term in terriers maybe?


I know it from terrier people. It's going over the body to shape the dog using a knife + by hand (plucking). 

We do not do that with goldens. The extent is cleaning up around the neck and ears to reduce the appearance of a stuffy neck and "ring around the shoulders" which the dogs get with their ruffs. 

We are not supposed to do substantial shaping with these dogs - doesn't mean it doesn't happen, but it's not supposed to. My dogs breeder (previously very successful pro handler, now AKC judge) says no blades on the jacket.


----------



## Ontariodogsitter (Feb 23, 2020)

I guess that one goes under "appropriating" a term that is already in use.
Fibers have been carded in preparation for spinning for centuries.

Hard to imagine anybody would wish to "card" a dog


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

that was simply mesmerizing.. thanks for posting that link! My carders are hand paddles.. I do all the work, not a machine .. but I am not mesmerizing lol.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Goldengirl83 said:


> Oh, I thought this was something done on show dogs. I work in a vet office and a client of our is a popular breeder in town. All of her dogs have carded coats. Or so I thought. They’re top coat lays flat...
> I’m not trying to show my personal dog. I just thought it might have shedding and ventilation benefits for the summer time.


Technically, the coat isn't supposed to be stripped or carded, but lots of people do it. If you just want to thin out some coat in areas to make it lay flat, you could consider either a Mars Coat King or an Oster Grooming Rake. Both work similarly. Many people use those to thin out the coat. Used very sparingly, they do very little harm to the coat. Just use as you would a comb, in the direction the hair lays. But, please, no Furminator-that tends to break off the guard hairs.


----------



## Goldengirl83 (Feb 10, 2019)

tikiandme said:


> Technically, the coat isn't supposed to be stripped or carded, but lots of people do it. If you just want to thin out some coat in areas to make it lay flat, you could consider either a Mars Coat King or an Oster Grooming Rake. Both work similarly. Many people use those to thin out the coat. Used very sparingly, they do very little harm to the coat. Just use as you would a comb, in the direction the hair lays. But, please, no Furminator-that tends to break off the guard hairs.


Thank you! I’ve heard good things about the Coat King. My dog hates the furminator so I use a slicker instead.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

I'm so confused. Are we grooming or knitting a sweater?


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

don't be confused - the term was appropriated from a fiber prep that has been used (along with the term 'carding' ) for probably over 1000 years. 
Clearly where a dog is mentioned, it is grooming being discussed. As we said- this is not a grooming that we use in Goldens.


----------



## jomiel (Feb 15, 2019)

Prism Goldens said:


> don't be confused - the term was appropriated from a fiber prep that has been used (along with the term 'carding' ) for probably over 1000 years.
> Clearly where a dog is mentioned, it is grooming being discussed. As we said- this is not a grooming that we use in Goldens.


I'm a hand spinner too and was totally thinking the question was about carding up dog fur with wool for spinning


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)

jomiel said:


> I'm a hand spinner too and was totally thinking the question was about carding up dog fur with wool for spinning


Would it smell when wet? Lol


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Dunmar said:


> Would it smell when wet? Lol


I chuckled when I saw this, because I immediately thought about the time years ago that I tried my hand at carding and spinning wool. This included smelling the wool after it got clipped off the sheep.  You don't forget that smell.


----------



## jomiel (Feb 15, 2019)

Dunmar said:


> Would it smell when wet? Lol


I haven't tried it myself but I have been saving some of my chinchilla's fur haha. I thought it might be a fun substitute for angora.

People who spin dog fur (sometimes called "chiengora" ) swears it doesn't smell like dog but I've also heard from people that it does smell like wet dog. I could see how it could be a good memento for a deceased pet though.


----------



## jomiel (Feb 15, 2019)

Megora said:


> I chuckled when I saw this, because I immediately thought about the time years ago that I tried my hand at carding and spinning wool. This included smelling the wool after it got clipped off the sheep.  You don't forget that smell.


The smell of lanolin is super strong! I had a cat who loved it and kept sleeping on my bags of raw wool in the garage.


----------



## Dunmar (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## kjengold (Jun 19, 2007)

Years ago I saved my first golden's coat that came out after each blow dry. After 14 yrs of this (1992-2006), I had a ton of his hair. In 2006, fellow awesome member, Prism, spun in into yarn for me. This past year, another friend knitted the yarn into a scarf for me. When I have a chance, I'll post the photos. Needless to say, the scarf is beyond special.


----------

